# Small shark rig question



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've started surf fishing from DI and really enjoy it. I can catch whiting but would like to catch some small sharks.

I am casting a 3 pyramid weight with a medium sized circle hook and a cut piece of whiting. I've had zero bites. I thought surely a red or shark would take it. I'm fishing early afternoon.

Should I get rid of the pyramid weight and let it float around? Should I use the whole whiting or cut it in half? Maybe I'm not being patient enough.

Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

palm you aren't doing anything wrong, except time of day. Try just before dawn, or into evening. I have done about the same thing, and have had a good hook up ratio.

If I have learned anything about shark fishing over the last few months it's this, fishing for small sharks is a fools game. big powerful fish are swimming pretty close to the beach along with the little guys. that small chunk of whiting is a great snack for the big guy. If he gets to it first your light tackle rig will be severely tested and probably fail.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Palm remember this note also. Even if they are there doesn't mean they are gonna take the bait. Some days the bite is nonstop and sometimes its dead. And btw when they do take it give them a good 10-15 seconds before you try to set the hook. That will greatly increase your hookup ratio.


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll stay later and see if that improves.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Palm remember this note also. Even if they are there doesn't mean they are gonna take the bait. Some days the bite is nonstop and sometimes its dead. And btw when they do take it give them a good 10-15 seconds before you try to set the hook. That will greatly increase your hookup ratio.


depending on the size of the bait. when we target sand bars with half a palm size chunk of bait on the long rods, you have to be on it before the 7 count or they will swallow it.

this is what i use for casting to them. only i replace the red 100lb mono with 250lb coated 7strand and run 18-20ft of 100lb mono. 10/0 J or circle


and it works


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

LP you and I think alike on that leader. my problem has been mainline breaking before the leader gets tested.
What do you use as a reel and what lb test mainline on your long rod?


I've been eyeing a Penn 535 and a diawa Seagate 35H . Also gonna try a cheap spinner with 350 yds 50lb test braid, about a 50' of 100lb test leader,start out with a loose drag and don't take my eyes off it after the bait is out there.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i rum 30lb mainline on a sealine X50 and abu 9000 (non levelwind). the abu has 50lb braid backing and the sealine is straight mono. 18-20ft of 100lb "shock leader" tied with a 5-6turn uni for the 30lb mono and just a tight overhand for the 100lb leader. run that to the wire leader (which is around 3ft). 

as the sand bars get thicker, i'll be targeting them with my 20lb surf rod the same way.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Where did you get that spider weight?


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Great posts guys!! Really appreciate it. 

What kind of weight is that lowprofile?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

not sure where. i ordered some and got a few at K mart and half hitch.

heres a little long rod shark action


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Palmetto08 said:


> Great posts guys!! Really appreciate it.
> 
> What kind of weight is that lowprofile?


Its called a sputnik/spider weight. The come in 100G,150Gat half hitch. $4 a piece but they work great. Ebay has them up to 8oz I believe


----------

